# K9 Performance Knls Viper



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Finally here is my new little squirt Viper!









































The ears are getting glues TODAY! lol oh yeah I am going to keep her ears natural. shocker right? lol










Playing with her BFF Tasha, Tasha is the alpha bitch of the house but just loves the puppy.










































K9 Perfromance Knls Catch me if you can
Tasha sporting her collar from Nizmo's K9 Supply









































K9 Performance Knls General McNasty








I love this picture
















he looks like a seal!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Love the pictures! That is also a very nice collar and color choice! Love all your dogs!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay Lisa, I am glad to see you keeping her ears, I do love them and Tasha looks downright regal in her collar from Trev  And I heart me some General McNasty  I like that close up pic of his face


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Love the name, and I love her odd white leg too!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She is a cutie pie !! The pictures are awesome!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Shes a diva! ... hahaha McNasty's a pimp for sure... always liked your Tasha dog!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You have too many dogs Lisa it's pure cruelty send me mcnasty and I won't call ac lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

love em!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

General stole the spotlight lol, Viper is a cutie!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great name choice  I just love her. That first pic her little face looks so much like Dosia when he was a baby. He had that one floppy ear too  McNasty stole it for sure! I love his little seal face he's just too cute. I'm lovin Tasha too, so cute how she's showing the little one the ropes


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cut. What a set of ears


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys



apbtmom76 said:


> Yay Lisa, I am glad to see you keeping her ears, I do love them and Tasha looks downright regal in her collar from Trev  And I heart me some General McNasty  I like that close up pic of his face


I will gave to bring General to the NM show with me he thinks he is such a BA anyway!



Firehazard said:


> Shes a diva! ... hahaha McNasty's a pimp for sure... always liked your Tasha dog!


Tasha is OFN and some colby in the mix she is my olden at 13 going on 14 years.



davidfitness83 said:


> You have too many dogs Lisa it's pure cruelty send me mcnasty and I won't call ac lol


lol



kg420 said:


> Great name choice  I just love her. That first pic her little face looks so much like Dosia when he was a baby. He had that one floppy ear too  McNasty stole it for sure! I love his little seal face he's just too cute. I'm lovin Tasha too, so cute how she's showing the little one the ropes


Yes Tasha is being the mentor


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Pup is super cute! And that collar looks good, nice color choices!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Great pictures!! She looks adorable, I can't wait to see how she grows up  I just love black dogs, her markings are very nice.

Are you going to do the same activities/sports with her as your other dogs?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

She is too cute! love the white leg.LOL General cracks me up.Hes a lil stud


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

But wait! Lisa, you are the mutilator of ears  you cant keep them lol! JK! She is so sweet! I also love that white leg lol!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

General looks like a human i've seen before...can't remember who. But he looks better then them anyway. Tasha looks gorgeous! And so does Viper! Black dogs are pretty cool to have by your side, but of course the coat is what comes last in a canine. Anyways, they all look good and i can't wait to see Viper's "new" ears! =)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She looks like she has on a suit with her leg color. Love her! So precious! I love General McNasty's mean muggin shots! lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she is adorable , her n mc nasty match in color lol they are so cute together. love that pic of tasha and her there one where the got the snarky look at viper and viper is on her back lol, she is a doll.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow she really is adorable!!! I love the pics of her sitting so cute! Love the name you decided on. and were you kidding about gluing the ears? What does glue do lol

Tasha looks so sweet, how old is she. and love the generals close up too lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The new pup is super cute lisa... good ol tasha she's looking a little long in the tooth these days  McNasty still as intense as he was before? I see you can get some still shots of him now.:rofl:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

new pup looks like a little firecracker.. congrats


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Eric said:


> Great pictures!! She looks adorable, I can't wait to see how she grows up  I just love black dogs, her markings are very nice.
> 
> Are you going to do the same activities/sports with her as your other dogs?


I am going to do what ever she likes to do, I do that with all my dogs so we will just see what she really likes.



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> But wait! Lisa, you are the mutilator of ears  you cant keep them lol! JK! She is so sweet! I also love that white leg lol!


lol I am the mutilator of ears but for some reason I decided to keep her ears.... I may regret it later but we will give it a try.



ames said:


> wow she really is adorable!!! I love the pics of her sitting so cute! Love the name you decided on. and were you kidding about gluing the ears? What does glue do lol
> 
> Tasha looks so sweet, how old is she. and love the generals close up too lol


Tasha is 13 years old going on 14 and feels like a puppy :woof:

If you look in that one picture where I talked about gluing her ear you will see one ear comes fully over and flops forward. They should sit in a perfect rose prick and if she wants to keep her ears I better start gluing it in place. The glue keeps it in place till the cartilage firms up and will be permanent.



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> The new pup is super cute lisa... good ol tasha she's looking a little long in the tooth these days  McNasty still as intense as he was before? I see you can get some still shots of him now.:rofl:


Yes she has aged a bunch since you have last been out here, and Yes McNasty is still a super freak! lol


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Viper is already such a pretty girl =D lol @ Mcnasty he was loving that sun =] Tashas collar looks really good on her .


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the choice of name for the little girl. It does suit her.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

love her one white leg, she is adorable!!! can't wait to se her grow and work!


----------

